# Master Head Set



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi 
Which head set do you think works well with a Master X Light
I was thinking Cane Creek or Campagnolo. It would be a 1 inch threadless?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Go with the Campy or Chris King Silver headset. It is one inch.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Chris King


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Campy Record.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

CK in Silver!!!


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Campy if style matters, CK if you don´t care and need the best


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Campagnolo Record. Nothing else.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks
when my cane creek wears out I guess I will go CK sotte voce


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Colnago had a very nice reliable headset made for them, with Colnago labeling. I feel that it was better quality than teh one made by Campagnolo. In fact I remember seeing the old Campagnolo USA GM riding a C-50 of Dream (I can't remember which one it was as he had both) decked out in full Campagnolo except for the "Colnago" headset.


----------

